# Watering Advice



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I think I may have mentioned this before but with the new season upon us and my first full year with TLF I thought it was worth mentioning again...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwicm6L6wa_hAhUQGKwKHQZWBnYQFjAAegQIBxAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwaterisawesome.com%2F&usg=AOvVaw3Ki0R6RDumiJPklPOklgwo

It's an interactive site with great watering advice for your area. Once on the site just scroll down to weekly watering advice and poke around.

This helps me to take out the guess work and I only water once a week. Hope this helps...


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Pretty cool tool. My address is "outside of our watering advice area", but if you're included, pretty good stuff.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Cool site. Looks like its DFW area only.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

My bad as I thought the site was more wide range...


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Ah, my address is not available. Looks pretty cool though!


----------

